

Rust vs. Ruby: building an API - steveklabnik
http://serdardogruyol.com/rust-vs-ruby-building-an-api/

======
mparramon
> Update: I've reproduced the Ruby benchmarks with RACK_ENV=production
> variable and saw more than 5x performance increase.

